

Germany’s Defense Against the N.S.A.: Typewriters - panarky
http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/15/germanys-defense-against-the-n-s-a-typewriters/

======
simonblack
Sometimes the lo-tech approach works the best.

Shades of the 'Windtalkers', who used Native American language during WW2 as a
form of unbreakable code.

